# Nice 50:50 Shot of Dr Leather Cleaner Power by Summit Detailing



## Dr Leather (Sep 8, 2010)

Here is a brilliant shot taken yesterday on an Audi by Summit Detailing :thumb:. Really shows the power of our product on restoring finished leathers back to their original look, cutting away all the soiling on the surface that is caused by everyday dirt, conditioners, etc.









Cheers

Dr Leather


----------



## moono16v (Oct 12, 2010)

What Dr.Leather product is that exactly? Many thanks.


----------



## Dr Leather (Sep 8, 2010)

It is our Advanced Leather Cleaner product available either in wipes format or in the liquid format, depending on how you prefer to use and apply.

Cheers

Dr Leather


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

Awesome stuff, wouldn't use any other product! :thumb:


----------



## Kevlar (Nov 12, 2006)

Really like the Dr leather products - I have tried many others, but this really is great to use...also use in my house also!


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Wow you can certainly see how it restores that original matt finish to the leather.

Does it also feed the leather to keep it in that condition?


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Alex_225 said:


> Wow you can certainly see how it restores that original matt finish to the leather.
> 
> Does it also feed the leather to keep it in that condition?


No, modern leather doesn't need 'feeding' as it's sealed.

A protector like Dye Block is what you need:thumb:


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Thank you that's really helpful. 

I assume by modern you'd refer to cars in the last say 15 years?


----------



## lemansblue92 (Aug 6, 2015)

Wow, you've just gained an order! Should I go for the spray or wipes?
And bearing in mind discounts where's the cheapest place to buy from?


----------



## bigbossw (Jun 10, 2015)

after seeing that I have just ordered some, fantastic looking finish


----------



## graham1970 (Oct 7, 2012)

I've got your dye block and cleaner waiting for my new car.
Does dye block need to cure for 12hrs...can it be accelerated?


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

SystemClenz said:


> Awesome stuff, wouldn't use any other product! :thumb:


+1 :thumb:

Top product!


----------



## Dr Leather (Sep 8, 2010)

graham1970 said:


> I've got your dye block and cleaner waiting for my new car.
> Does dye block need to cure for 12hrs...can it be accelerated?


Ideally it is best to leave it for 12 hours, although I am hearing that many users are reducing that time with the Summer weather conditions. So if you can get some warmth in the car after application through having the heater on in the cabin for a short while this will help.

Cheers

Dr Leather


----------



## Dr Leather (Sep 8, 2010)

Alex_225 said:


> Thank you that's really helpful.
> 
> I assume by modern you'd refer to cars in the last say 15 years?


Yeah, the technologies are improving all the time, but the main changes came about in the nineties with much improved resin technologies. Even now the technologies are still improving further, but more emphasis now is on the actual application techniques at the tanneries for enhanced consistency and obviously speed of manufacture.

Cheers,

Dr Leather


----------



## iannidan (May 4, 2009)

Just ordered some wipes for the suite at home.:thumb:


----------



## lemansblue92 (Aug 6, 2015)

Just ordered a tub of 150 wipes from envy valeting for £20.80p inc p+p using the discount code "band 1"


----------

